# painful wing feather?



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Cookie has been in a terrible mood lately (hissy, extremely irritated, a little aggressive, won't leave her cage). I noticed that there is something under her wing that is bothering her, as sometimes she twitches it to the side and starts screaming. Other times she screams while preening that wing. My husband took her and spread her wing looking for a blood feather but could find none. No blood, no sign of broken feather, nothing. Her wing is not broken because it looks right and she is able to move it fine, but there seems to be something about it that's bothering her. What could this be?? She refuses to leave her cage and is very irritated, won't let me pick her up. She is eating normally and her droppings are normal. I should mention that her wings recently grew back and she was flying around like a crazy bird. I just clipped it yesterday after I noticed that she was in pain. I'm not sure what to do....could this be a feather problem that will go away on its own, or should I take her to the vet? please advise.


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

That does sound odd...go to the vet...if nothing else they can at least have a possible explanation and solution.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds like she might be moulting - birds often get cranky when they're growing new feathers! i'd wait a bit before taking her to the vet - if the wing looks normal, she can fly, and she's eating then it shouldn't be an emergency. or it might just be a feather out of place 
having said that, if she has damaged her wing in any way (can you remember a crash\accident?) then you would want it checked out.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, she does seem better this morning. She allowed my husband to get her out of the cage and had breakfast with us, walking all over the table like she usually does. She just had a strong moult back in February, so I would be surprised if she is moulting again, but last week she did lose one of her big feathers, so it could be that it's growing back. Yeah, her wing seems completely normal, she did not have any crashes or accidents. It doesn't look broken or out of place, it's just that she is very bothered by something. I will keep an eye on her. Thank you!


----------

